# Where to Buy Grapes in Michigan



## Grancru (Oct 1, 2011)

Dose anyone know of additional places to purchase grapes this season in Michigan other than California Wine Grape Company? I am in Commerce and do not what to travel to far.

I am looking for Cabernet, Merlot or Pinot noir. CWGC has their Cab for $38 a case and Merlot for $36 an case.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 1, 2011)

Your best bet would be to call a local homebrew shop. They should know where you can get grapes/juice in your area.


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

The varieties you mentioned pretty much limit you to CA. However, you can get excellent grapes in other varieties more suited to colder climates closer to you which should lower the shipping cost. NY, PA, and Ohio have many vineyards. I also am pretty sure Wi and I know Minnesota has a lot. Probably your home state also.

Pete


----------



## DBC734 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have been getting grapes from Macomb Valley Vintners, Joe Mezza. MVV is a bit of a drive from Commerce though. Joe also offers juice in the fall and spring.


----------



## MiBor (Jun 24, 2019)

http://www.macombvintnersupply.net/GrapeJuice.html

This is the place I buy CA grapes from. They are only available in the fall and you have to pre-order. They are located in Sterling Heights, close to M59.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jun 24, 2019)

Mid-Michiganvintnerssupply.com is next to you in South Lyon. Don't know if they do grapes or just juice. And it's usually a fall thing like the aforementioned Macomb county one...


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jun 24, 2019)

Also, I know there's some Cab-Sauv grown in the southwestern corner of the state that you can buy, but I don't know if you can get it delivered (I know a guy who did, but he was ordering thousands of pounds).


----------



## MiBor (Jun 26, 2019)

Does anyone know of other wine grapes and juice distributors in the Greater Detroit area besides California Wine Grapes Co. and Macomb Vintner Supply?


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Jun 26, 2019)

MiBor said:


> Does anyone know of other wine grapes and juice distributors in the Greater Detroit area besides California Wine Grapes Co. and Macomb Vintner Supply?



Mid-Michigan offers juice pickup in New Hudson/South Lyon area. These are juices though, not grapes. https://mid-michiganvintnersupply.com/wake-making-tips/


----------



## winojoe (Aug 20, 2019)

There are really only three places in the Detroit area to get grapes: Macomb Vintner Supply (Sterling Heights), California Wine Grape Company (Southwest Detroit) and Ventimiglia Market (Sterling Heights).

Some people in the Detroit area opt to go to Canada (Windsor) for grapes from Borrelli's. I have heard the grape costs are cheaper, but you have deal with the U.S. Customs, which is not really a big deal.

Buyer beware when dealing with California WIne Grape Company.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 20, 2019)

Deleted because WinoJoe amended his post to remove content that I questioned. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## MiBor (Sep 6, 2019)

I was looking to buy some locally grown Michigan grapes this year, in addition to the CA grapes that I buy and process every year, but a few of my friends told me that this year's local crops have been compromised and are not expected to make very good wine. The weather has been weird this year and I think they may be right about the grapes. I'll probably still go to Paw Paw and check out the grapes myself, but I won't buy any if they are low sugar -very high acidity in all varietals, as they've been described to me. I'll just wait until next year.
Meanwhile, the CA grapes and juice pre-order has started at Macomb Vintner Supply in Sterling Heights, which I believe it is a safer bet for this year's wine making season.


----------



## Cellar Door (Sep 7, 2019)

MiBor said:


> I was looking to buy some locally grown Michigan grapes this year, in addition to the CA grapes that I buy and process every year, but a few of my friends told me that this year's local crops have been compromised and are not expected to make very good wine. The weather has been weird this year and I think they may be right about the grapes. I'll probably still go to Paw Paw and check out the grapes myself, but I won't buy any if they are low sugar -very high acidity in all varietals, as they've been described to me. I'll just wait until next year.
> Meanwhile, the CA grapes and juice pre-order has started at Macomb Vintner Supply in Sterling Heights, which I believe it is a safer bet for this year's wine making season.


Have you looked in Berrien County? There are a bunch of vineyards here, with several wineries, perhaps they sell excess grapes?


----------

